# Jersey cross for sale (IL)



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Jersey/Holstein cross heifer for sale. Bred to a jersey and vet confirmed due in January. Her mother was an excellent milker with perfect teat placement. Born and raised organically. 100% grassfed. $1200


----------

